

/r/videos received DMCA requests, not April Fools; Reddit admin says otherwise - minimaxir
http://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/30xhlp/dmca_mass_takedown_request_the_state_of_play_on/cpwrufk

======
minimaxir
Sorry for editorialized title, but this is a good example on how not to do an
April Fools joke.

